# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  breeding kissing gourami

## Raf

Hi all,

I was just wonderign if any if you has experience or any tips on breeding the kissing gourami.

best regards,

Raf

----------


## stormhawk

Raf, I've not bred this species before so I can't tell you much. Its not easy to sex them and that "kissing" habit is actually a form of aggression.

Only thing I can tell you for now is that you'll need a group to have a spawning pair and that the parents will produce floating eggs. This species does not build a bubblenest and they are not mouthbrooders either. The fry should hatch out within 2 to 3 days after the spawning.

The parents will require a large tank to breed in.

----------

